# Help Required On An Omega Seamaster Quartz



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I would be very grateful for some advice on an Omega Seamaster I have recently purchased. Please excuse my ignorance as my knowledge is very limited.

The watch checked out in terms of how it looked in pictures, as well as serial numbers provided and stamped on the case back, but I am now highly doubtful that it's genuine. The main thing is that the second hand moves in a normal quartz watch way, no sweep second hand that i was expecting on this type of watch.

The watch serial numbers are 196.0275 and 396.0964, and these check out on a database as being for an Omega Seamaster Newport from circa 1983. A 6 jewel unadjusted quartz mechanism. The movement is Omega signed and the inside of the case back is as well. The normal "Omega watch company" and "acier inoxydable" stamps.

The database I looked at suggest that this watch should have a sweep second hand but it does not. Is this the definitive sign that this is a pup?

Please be gentle with this grateful person in need of advice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's not a tuning fork watch...so the non-sweeping hand is quite correct for this quartz watch.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's not a tuning fork watch...so the non-sweeping hand is quite correct for this quartz watch.


Thanks for that. The database I browsed did suggest it should be a sweep second hand but it's now interesting to hear that it should not be. Googling the serial number brings up this link:

http://62.73.172.171/eMuseumPlus?service=ExternalInterface&siteId=1&module=collection&objectId=14348&viewType=detailView&lang=en


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess "sweep" is a little confusing in this context. It is a sweep...but in 1 sec jumps as per nearly all quartz movements....and not a continuous sweep as in a tuning fork movement.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As an addition to Paul's comment, a sweep second hand is simply a centrally located second hand, on the same axis as the hour and minute hands. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Very interesting stuff to know about sweeping second hands and as a newbie it helps a great deal

good luck and i hope the info above has lifted your spirits on your purchase


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great Advice on 'sweep seconds hand... it is hard sometimes for us newbies to know the difference, thanks guys. ;o)


----------

